# Berkshire outside/awning light bulb replacement



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

The outside/awning light on our Berkshire has stopped working and I presume the bulb has gone. Has anybody replaced one? Do you squeeze the cover top/bottom and pull it off? The only problem is that we are on site and I don't have a ledder; so reaching it will be another problem!
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Brian.
I am not familiar with what sort of awning light your van has  
But given that no-one has replied yet, My thoughts are when you get a ladder 8) 
You should see if there's a place for a small flat ended screwdriver to 'flip' the cover off or it might be a twist jobbie :wink: 
Sorry I couldn't tell you a definitive answer  
Maybe someone else will be along shortly :idea: 
Good luck
Catherine


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Other than suggest a phone call to Auto Sleepers at Willersey in the morning, I can't help much either.
But hopefully by bumping this up the listings again, someone else might have an idea.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Catherine,
It was the type that you use a flat bladed screw driver to 'pop off'.
Used the bunk ladders leaning against a cupboard unit in the awning to reach it. ...and I had the correct bulb in my spares box.
Result!!!!
Cheers, 
Brian


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

That replacment bulb lasted 2 weeks. The first one only lasted a couple of months and was only used occasionally. Wonder why it has blown again?


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Berkshire*

Hi,

To resolve your awning light issue :

Please check it has a 21W Bulb fitted.

If it has, then we feel you have a faulty awning light unit and
therefore would like to replace it.

We could send the unit to your Dealer if you forward me the details.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Simon.
You have a PM.
Brian


----------

